# NETGAER MA111 unter Knoppix?



## Siiirah (7. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eben mal Knoppix geladen. Zwar erst mal nur über Live CD und habe dann eine Lan-Verbindung hergestellt. Soweit kein Problem. 

Nun wollte ich fragen ob man auch den NETGEAR MA111 WLan USB Stick installieren kann oder ob man diesen nur installieren kann wenn Knoppix auf der Festplatte installiert ist. Vieleicht kann man die Treiber ja auch im Ram Abspeichern. 

Weiß den einer wo es überhaupt Linux/Knoppix Treiber für den USB Stick gibt?



LG Siiirah


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2005)

Schau mal ob Du den Stick in der Liste auf http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net findest.


----------



## Siiirah (7. September 2005)

cool thanks für die schnelle antwort.

meinstest du die liste unter: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#N

da habe ich es nicht drinn gefunden. Das heißt jetzt, das es dadrunter nicht läuft oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2005)

Siiirah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das heißt jetzt, das es dadrunter nicht läuft oder?


Nein, das heisst es nicht.
Das heisst nur, dass es entweder noch keiner probiert hat, oder es noch keiner dort eingetragen hat.
Oder, dass es wirklich nicht funktioniert, aber nur Mut.


----------



## Siiirah (7. September 2005)

Habe eben gelesen das der MA111 USB Stick unter Linux wunderbar gehen soll. Wäre das dann nicht  bei Knoppix nicht genau so?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2005)

Ja, Knoppix ist ja schliesslich auch Linux.

Vielleicht hast Du ja auch Glueck, dass Dein WLAN-Stick den einen vom Kernel unterstuetzten Chip hat.


----------

